# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  GRILD (Guitar Riff Induced Lucid Dream)

## Soul_Sleeper

Hey Dreamviewers,

I thought up this WILD based technique last night and I tried it out and got some good results.

Now im posting it here becuase I want to know what people think before I turn this into a tutorial.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Idea:
Basicaly you need to know how to play guitar (even just a little) and think of a riff. Personally I made up my own riff and got it stuck in my head. anyway, you take the riff and you learn it, then you repeat the riff over and over again in your head while you WILD and you visualize yourself playing it. I recommend you find a riff that flows well and is kinda slow. just keep on playing and visuallizing the riff in your head to keep your mind occupied until you feel SP and see HI then.... 

Viola! your in a Lucid dream!

Now I personaly have never had a lucid but I try to WILD's often.
Last night I couldent get to SP because my mind was wondering so I thought of the riff I was playing before bed and within a few minutes I was there!

The only reason I didn't become lucid is because I had a bunch of scratch's, and I got too hot, and I was thirsty. :tongue2: 

Well I hope this Tutorial helps with your lucids!

My riff:
Bottom 2 strings.
-3p2p0---0h2-------------)
--------3------0----------)  (---that Times 2)

Bottom 2 strings
-3p2p0---0h2------------)
-------3-------3---------)   (---that times 2)

Just repeat each after the other!

And remember *VISUALIZE!*


Sweet Dreams

----------


## 1342576

This is an original idea!

I'm going to try this, but with Radiohead's Street Spirit. It seems fitting  :smiley:

----------


## swiftshady

I think the riff the guys plays on his eucalalie in waking life would be cool to try this to. I cant get it out of my head!

----------


## Neruo

OH-YEAHHHHH.

Playing guitar is cool, so this certainly is worth a try!  ::D:

----------


## Soul_Sleeper

Thanks for the Positive replys guys!

I was wondering if you guys want me to make a video on youtube of all my techniques?

cuz i can play the riff for you guys on my webcam and upload it. ::banana:: 

as with any other techniques i think up or just other riffs

----------


## TaNK

I don't play the guitar, though I do play the violin. I'll try something similar to this with a series of notes on the violin.

----------


## swiftshady

My friend and i just tried your riff on the guitar, hats off, its a trippy riff  ::D:

----------


## Soul_Sleeper

> I don't play the guitar, though I do play the violin. I'll try something similar to this with a series of notes on the violin.



I would Imagine it would work with any musical instrumet. When I make the offical tutorial I will change it to "any instrument".

I am asking people to try this technique with all instruments to see if it would work like that.

----------


## Soul_Sleeper

> My friend and i just tried your riff on the guitar, hats off, its a trippy riff



Thanks! I think it would make a good base riff for a song.

I have a few repeating licks that are increably trippy.

----------


## Grexxis

I gotta admit when I first saw this thread I just laughed. It actaully sounds like it very well might work though, I got the perfect riff to try it with that I came up with a few day's ago... 

I have WILD'ed a few times in the past and once recently. Considering the stubborn nature of the songs that get stuck in my head this will hopefully carry me through to SP which is difficult for me(for me LD's are under a minute away from there). Great idea for us metal freaks out here! ::evil::

----------


## swiftshady

> Thanks! I think it would make a good base riff for a song.
> 
> I have a few repeating licks that are increably trippy.



Can you post some?

----------


## Soul_Sleeper

> Can you post some?



Sure heres one my friend made up and we used it in a song.

last 3 strings
-5---5---5---5---8---7---5---7-----
--5---5---5---5---5---5---5---5----
---5---5---5---5---5---5---5---5---

-5---5---5---5---8---7---5---7----- 
--6---6---6---6---6---6---6---6----
---7---7---7---7---7---7---7---7---

Just play one after the other. The, when you feel the time is right play this:

---5---
---5---
---5---

If you play it with a wah pedal or with alot of reverb it sounds CRAZY

(I didnt write this my friend Jordan did.)

----------


## Grexxis

Nice riff, I'd post one of mine that oddly enough is somewhat similar. But my tabbing skills are little to none.

----------


## zoo york is cool

I think I'll try this with sunshine of  your love.

last strings

-12-12-10-12--------------------
--------------12-11-10----8~---
------------------------10----10

----------


## ♥Mark

duuuuuuun  duuuuuuun  duuuuuuuuuuuuuun

duuuuuuun duuuuuuun  da-nuuuuuuuuuuuun

duuuuuuun  duuuuuuun  duuuuuuuuuuuuuun  duuuuuuun  duuuuuuuuuun...

----------


## swiftshady

Cool riffs, thanks guys  :smiley:

----------


## shaftmonkey

lol. im just gonna play voodoo child till i dream.

----------


## Soul_Sleeper

Hey guys,

Have any of you had any sucsess with my technique? if so ill contact the admin to make it a tutorial.

k thx bai.

----------


## HypnoPsychE

Dude..totally original like the other guys said!
Let us know how it goes...so maybe i can,..oh crap!..i cant play guitar.

----------


## zoo york is cool

I was excited to try this last, night but I forgot/was to lazy to try it :Sad: 

I'll positively do it tonight ::D:

----------


## Pirate

gah! all the tabs are cool, but i can't think of one that works for mee! i tried this one, based  off of a song i like-

A|------4-0-------|
E|--2-3-----2-333b| i think i'll try that.

----------


## zoo york is cool

> I think I'll try this with sunshine of  your love.
> 
> last strings
> 
> -12-12-10-12--------------------
> --------------12-11-10----8~---
> ------------------------10----10



last night I swithed mine up a bit, and pictured me playing the riff below, after playing ^^that twice.


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------
11-11--9--11------------12--10~-------
 x - x-- x-- x ------------ 12------12-----
12-12--10-12--12-11-10-----------------  
10-10--8--10------------------------(10)


somethimes I add whats in the paretheses. only sometimes

I didn't write this song, I just figured out the right tabbing :smiley:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> duuuuuuun duuuuuuun duuuuuuuuuuuuuun
> 
> duuuuuuun duuuuuuun da-nuuuuuuuuuuuun
> 
> duuuuuuun duuuuuuun duuuuuuuuuuuuuun duuuuuuun duuuuuuuuuun...



Smooooooke on the Waaaater, Fire in the Sky!

----------


## ♥Mark

> Smooooooke on the Waaaater, Fire in the Sky!



Took long enough...

----------


## thealchemist

Ooo looks like some pretty cool riffs...someone make a recording!

 I don't have my guitar here and I'm guessing Souljah Boy won't work, ha

peace

----------


## blakkin

Do you think the riff would have to just repeat, or would it work for like an entire song? Cause I could keep my concentration if I could like maybe repeat a few riffs together...

Should that still work, or would that ruin it?

----------


## nayrki

For now, i'll just do a riff from several Slayer songs:


--------------------------------9f
-----9-10---9-10----9-10--9-10
---7-------8-------7-----8
-0s         -0s       -0s

--------------------------------7f
-----9-10---9-10----9-10--9-10
---7-------8-------7-----8
-0s         -0s       -0s

-> variations + low riffs

----------


## james-25:22pm

well, i watched a documentary on the human mind .... and it made the point that visualising a fine physical motion is good practice, because the brain learns the best way to make the actions happen..something to do with the most efficient route through synapses or something...i dont remember the detail...

but if you go through something you find hard on guitar in your head...or whatever instrument...maybe you are killing two birds with one stone? unless it keeps you too awake


just a thought!

----------


## i_speel_good

Help! I only know how to play a different way of tabs...

----------


## Soul_Sleeper

To: I Speel Good
What do you mean "a different way of tabs"? I thought there was only one way...
Six lines for the six strings, and the numbers on the lines represent what fret you play on which string.

To: James jlc
Yes, any instrument would work. Any wild technique will tell you to think on something that will keep your mind awake as your body sleeps, but not to complex to stop yourself from relaxing.

----------


## i_speel_good

Not tabs really, I can call it...
Chords
xD

----------


## soadfreak2121

That's a pretty original year, i'll go try this.

----------


## Soul_Sleeper

Bump

----------


## blakkin

> For now, i'll just do a riff from several Slayer songs:
> 
> 
> --------------------------------9f
> -----9-10---9-10----9-10--9-10
> ---7-------8-------7-----8
> -0s         -0s       -0s
> 
> --------------------------------7f
> ...



Is that Dead Skin Mask?

----------


## Oros

Played guitar in a dream once. (not lucid  :Sad: ). sounds like a good idea.  ::D:

----------


## juiceyfruit1714

i wrote this riff myself, works for me.
E-9---9-----10-----9--9----12------7---7-----9------7---7----10
B-10----10--10----10---10--10------9-----9---9-----9------9--9
G--------------------------------------------------------------cont'd
__________________________________________________  ______
E---------------------------------------------------------10~
B--9--9----10-----9--9----12----9---9----9-----9--9------9~
G-11---11--11----11---11--11---10---10--10---10---10---10~
D------------------------------------------11---------------
__________________________________________________  __________
sorry if the codes messed up, this riff is played slowly, there are only chords and single notes, no sweeps or anything, i just had to improvise with the spacing...the numbers that are so close to being on top of each other, are actually Supposed to be on top of each other.

----------


## MisterHyde

When I was learning guitar I had many dreams of learning guitar and playing over and over.  And I did get a little better.  But more effective synaptic routes cannot overcome big fingers :p

----------


## Alski

:Sad: 
If I tried this, I would probably start playing, and start freaking out when there is fret buzz.

----------


## Móði

> I don't play the guitar, though I do play the violin. I'll try something similar to this with a series of notes on the violin.



So do I. I'll grab something from a concerto I like, maybe. Or come up with something. This is definitely an interesting method.

----------


## lagunagirl

that's actually a great idea, because as a guitar player, I know that after you a play riffs a certain amount of times you can do it without even thinking. This would keep your mind focused, but you wouldn't even really have to use too much conscious thought to imagine the riff. 

you get 2 thumbs up, 10 points, and 5 gold stars  ::lol::

----------


## RedDeath9

Someone make something using sus2 and sus4 chords.  They sound really dreamy/ethereal.

----------


## suttsman

> that's actually a great idea, because as a guitar player, I know that after you a play riffs a certain amount of times you can do it without even thinking. This would keep your mind focused, but you wouldn't even really have to use too much conscious thought to imagine the riff. 
> 
> you get 2 thumbs up, 10 points, and 5 gold stars



Yeah, riffs from Welcome to Bucketheadland and King James I can play at will. I can even get the "wah" effect going for the second one without any pedals.  ::D: 

Very good idea, I guess it will be an even better exercise for me, since I play overhand (like MAB) and I can get a good view of my hands that way, so it would be like 2 reality checks at once!  :boogie:

----------


## KingOfTwilight

I'm gonna have to try this with the main riff of _Sabbath, Bloody Sabbath_

----------


## edge0125

so has this worked yet for anyone; or are we just coming up with riffs

----------


## Dimethyltrip

Funnily enough I've done this with bass riffs before once... not even purposefully. I was just thinking about this bit of slap I'd learned and visualising it vividly... I ended up falling asleep and becoming conscious with my Ibanez in my room thinking: "Wait a second, I didn't fall asleep with this thing in my bed!"

----------


## Unelias

This is indeed fresh idea... I've never tried single riff but I have used music  to achiece WILD  :smiley:  gotta try

----------


## Noogah

You may wanna change this to IILD (Instrumentally Induced Lucid Dream)

I'm sure you can do the same for a trumpet, piano, and violin. Right?
(Great idea BTW!)

----------


## inyourdreams

This could just be called a WILD. I get tired of people making new names. This is the Wild But With Cool Visualizations And Awesome Sound Effects Induction of Lucid Dreams, A.K.A. WILDBWCSAASEILD. Have fun explaining!

Edit: Oh, and I support the idea.  :smiley:

----------


## slash112

i wouldnt say this is a WILD, its more of a thing to use while WILDing

----------


## DreamVortex

I have 3 years of experience with guitar so it's good to see an Induction technique involving music and guitars. Very interesting, I may try it out sometime.  :smiley:

----------


## DpsBob

Although the title of the technique makes it sound very far-fetched, I think this foundation of this tech is pretty solid.

Isn't it basically a modified FILD with some extra visualization qualities?

I'll try it tonight while thinking about playing the piano.

----------


## Thorim

The name gave me a Really hard laugh XD
great Idea, trying it soon I think

Cheers 
Thorim

----------


## yonjuushichi

Yeah the name of this technique does sound a bit too cheesy (just like someone might invent MMFILD - My Mom's Fart Induced Lucid Dream), still the basic idea seems interesting  :smiley:  So you basically create sound-alertness association.

ps. The alternative to this technique could be a favourite song while listening to mp3 at night. The idea is simple, you RC whenever you hear it during week, and once you sleep with your headphones on, you get lucid no matter what.

----------


## Kangaxx

GRILD kinda sounds like PWND/OWND, dunno why.
Too bad i no haz guitar  :Sad: .

----------


## jarrhead

> Thanks! I think it would make a good base riff for a song.
> 
> I have a few repeating licks that are increably trippy.



bass or base?  I play bass, five string. You think this technique wuold still work?  We do have more acoustic volume so I don't have to amplify it probably.  ::banana::

----------


## Spliph

> duuuuuuun  duuuuuuun  duuuuuuuuuuuuuun
> 
> duuuuuuun duuuuuuun  da-nuuuuuuuuuuuun
> 
> duuuuuuun  duuuuuuun  duuuuuuuuuuuuuun  duuuuuuun  duuuuuuuuuun...




A----2--5--7----2--5--8-7----2--5--7---5-2
E----0--3--5----0--3--6-5----0--3--5---3-0

*To get back on topic*, I use this easy soloish riff that I made up myself:

(3rd from bot) G----5-s7----3-s5----2-s3---3--2--0--2--3-s7----3-s5----2-s3-----0 Repeat

Cheers to all guitarists

----------


## lVlerciless

Huh, that's very interesting! I'll definitely try it out when i get the chance, I love guitar!

I wonder if it's successful or not.

----------


## Hidden

Guitar Riff Induced Lucid Dream? -is amused-

Putting names aside, the technique itself just sounds like a modified version of V-WILD.  I think you could apply it to any basic repetitive task that you can visualize; I doubt there's anything inherently good about using guitar riffs specifically, unless you're into them anyway.

----------


## Noogah

I wonder: Could this work for any instrument? I have these practices I repeat over and over in trumpet. I know them backwards and forwards, and can even play games whilst doing them perfectly. They might work.

----------


## jarrhead

I don't know if your parents would put up with your trumpet while going to sleep..?

----------


## Hidden

He wouldn't actually be playing the trumpet, just imagining himself playing it...  Otherwise how would he WILD?

----------


## Dylan xD

Ohk, I have no musical talent what so ever and I was wondering... Would it work if you just play a clam gentle song over and over again?

The other night I was trying to WILD and a song I like kept playing over in my head.. But the problem was it was really hard to stop it and I thought it was going to screw up my WILD attempt. Should I have just let it play?

Thanks.

----------


## jarrhead

Dylan xD, try playing an induction aid as you go to sleep.  It will heavily autosuggest you and stimulate brainwaves. Try really's mp3

----------


## PSPSoldier534

> A----2--5--7----2--5--8-7----2--5--7---5-2
> E----0--3--5----0--3--6-5----0--3--5---3-0
> 
> *To get back on topic*, I use this easy soloish riff that I made up myself:
> 
> (3rd from bot) G----5-s7----3-s5----2-s3---3--2--0--2--3-s7----3-s5----2-s3-----0 Repeat
> 
> Cheers to all guitarists



This riff works too  :smiley: 

D----2---5---7------2---5---8-7----2---5---7----5-2
A----2---5---7------2---5---8-7----2---5---7----5-2

Here is my personal riff, though. It comes out pretty trippy and is essentially just Maj7, 7, and Sus chords played by individual strings.

E----------0--0---------------0--------------0---------------1
B-------1------------------1--------------3---------------1---
G----2------------------0--------------2---------------2------
D-3------------------2--------------0---------------0---------
A-----------------2--------------0---------------0------------
E-------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Dylan xD

> Dylan xD, try playing an induction aid as you go to sleep.  It will heavily autosuggest you and stimulate brainwaves. Try really's mp3



What a Coincidence, I downloaded that yesterday but have not had the chance to use it. So do I use it while going to sleep for a DILD/EILD Or listen to it while trying to WILD or before a WILD attempt?


Thanks.

----------


## jarrhead

Do it during a WILD, preferrably.  If you've got time, like on a weekend, try out my VOSCA. Uses this MP3 and a WBTB kind of motion.

----------


## Kona

hey i play the violin too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

